# lets see your custom bow string colors!



## Buzzard111 (Jul 16, 2011)

Like these?


----------



## bloodsport06 (Oct 8, 2011)

yes sir. just wanting to see a few different color combinations. thank you


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

this bow is gone now but they are royal blue and fluorescent orange/black speckle


----------



## mattmejean (Oct 5, 2011)

soon as my new green vantage plus comes in ima get flo green strings with flo green servings lol


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## bloodsport06 (Oct 8, 2011)

im thinking about doing flo green and black strings with flo orange serving or flo orange and black strings with flo green serving i just dont know if the colors will clash or not. i have a lethal force with camo riser and black limbs


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Flo Orange and Brown







Red&Black and Bronze


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

sorry the pic is not the greatest. Here's black/Fl. green with fl. orange loop.









Sunset orange black spec. and hunter green, orange peep servings, green center and end servings, and fl. orange loop, orange/green/brown whiskers


----------



## BigB_2579 (Jul 21, 2011)

Orange and black ... Not finished with everything on it yet. 

Big B.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Well I'm no help....I like solid colored strings.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Flo Orange and Black


----------



## bloodsport06 (Oct 8, 2011)

looking good. im considering solid colors now also. flo green string and black serving. wish the was a website to show all these different configurations on specific bows. would make life alot easier lol


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Some I have built :


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Few more :


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is mine.

Orange and Black VaporTrail strings. 


Skeet.


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

flo yellow and flo orange


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Red & Silver


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Flo green and flo orange









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sethbowman (Jun 23, 2009)

Go bright or go home!!


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Flo. Orange&Black and Red


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Red/green/yellow on my Hoyt, black with flo-green/silver Streakfreaks on my black AlienX, black/flo-green/silver on my camo AlienX, blue/red Streakfreaks I have recently fitted on my buddies PSE Mojo.

Kev


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Pink and purple strings in support of Gracie Purdom, by Rick at bluff country bow strings. 









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

All white BCY 8190








Silver/Yellow string
Mtn Berry/ Yellow cables


----------



## UglyBagofWater (Jan 5, 2011)

Bowtech Assassin with Black/Orange/Red custom strings and cat whiskers from Baldy's Custom Strings and Archery.


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

Strother Wrath with red and black prolines...


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Flo Orange/Flo Yellow






















20 strand of red and 4 strand of black






















Flo Green/Flo green speckled






















Flo Yellow/Silver with a streak of black between


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

View attachment 1441851
View attachment 1441852
My sons Heart Breaker with Flo Green and Flo Orange with clear serving done by the best ,JBK strings


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

bloodsport06 said:


> trying to figure out what color combo i want for my lethal force. would like to see a few different color combinations. thanks in advance!!! lets see your rigs.


Bloodsport...vaportrail archery has a string selector program on their website that will display any color combination you select including the serving color. Its pretty cool check it out.


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

*custom strings*














...root beer and teal trophy from Hutch~N~Son on my '12 Scepter V:wink:


----------



## Lilvo24 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey new to the forum. Just ordered some flo orange and flo green vapor trails tonight never used them before hoping they are good strings


----------



## tlrn8 (Jan 29, 2011)

solid flo-green....


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## conggek (Apr 29, 2010)

This in mine from proline, more to come.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

Here is a set of red on my bmxl 2010, and a set of white and red to go on my supra max when it get here. Breathn does a fine job and these strings look top notch.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

Here is a pic of the white and red


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

wolf44 said:


>


How does this do as far as staying clean... had blue and white and when waxed it looked very discolored 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Have to be carefull that your wax/hand is clean or it will transfer dirt or other string color

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The30PointBuck (Aug 23, 2011)

lungbuster123 said:


> Flo Orange/Flo Yellow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have any pictures of the entire view of the bow with the red/black bowstrings? Looks awesome!


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Tryin to figure out what I want on my heli'm next so let's bump this. TTT


----------



## joedirt2009 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Flo yellow with red pinstripe from Strict9


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

All Flo. Yellow


----------



## chris.milbradt (Jul 11, 2014)

Black&yellow


----------



## chris.milbradt (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

Flo Yellow speckled and royal blue speckled


----------



## hankp (Oct 17, 2014)

anyone have a pic of their bow with blue and black or flo green and black?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

http://www.60xcustomstrings.com/gallery/

around 300 examples in our string gallery


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

My new 60X 3 color string in BCY X material with clear serving....on a Full Throttle! She came in 5 fps hot on the chronograph.. 
FLO Yellow/Black/White


----------



## Kriegwulfe (Sep 4, 2014)

Thought I would let everyone see my new threads for my Premonition that just came in today. These are black, red, and flo-yellow tracer. Headed to bow press next Wednesday to get 'em put on.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------

